# Advice Please



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I have a cat.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

hmm...posted a few minutes ago...if you're still on the forums browsing I would delete this thread as fast as possible, even though you are not asking for sources, there is a time and place for everything, and this isn't the place for what you are asking. I still qualify as a total newb, and someone with 14 posts?! I wouldn't expect much help until you establish yourself. 

Sorry dude, but thats just the way it is. Sources are hard to come by and as we all know ISOMs are illegal and you shouldn't be ordereing them within the US. Even if you do find a vendor willing to ship here the cigars may never make it. Thats just the reality of the situation. I suggest you get involved with bombing, box passes and splits, establish yourself and when the time comes PM some of the guys who know a lot about this topic and they will then be willing to help.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I am getting involved with everything. I am not putting anyone on the spot. If no one wants to answer that is fine as I stated with my post. If someone answers then great I would love to hear thier advice. If I don't get an answer I am going to roll the dice on this site and see if it works. If I do get an answer than maybe they can shed some light.

I am aware that sources seem to be hard to come by. That is why I am NOT, I repeat, NOT trying to get people to tell me thier sources. I am telling someone my source and seeing if they think it is a good source by the information I give them. 

And no I will not just PM someone about it. That is putting one specific person on the spot to give me an answer. I am not trying to do this. If someone doesn't want to answer they just ignore this thread like they never read it, instead of coming up with a reason not to tell me.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

nathan said:


> I am getting involved with everything. I am not putting anyone on the spot. If no one wants to answer that is fine as I stated with my post. If someone answers then great I would love to hear thier advice. If I don't get an answer I am going to roll the dice on this site and see if it works. If I do get an answer than maybe they can shed some light.
> 
> I am aware that sources seem to be hard to come by. That is why I am NOT, I repeat, NOT trying to get people to tell me thier sources. I am telling someone my source and seeing if they think it is a good source by the information I give them.
> 
> And no I will not just PM someone about it. That is putting one specific person on the spot to give me an answer. I am not trying to do this. If someone doesn't want to answer they just ignore this thread like they never read it, instead of coming up with a reason not to tell me.


I'm not afraid to answer you. I have a dog and I find cats to be snooty. Everyone I've ever met acted like they were "A" list creatures, line cutters in life while the rest of us wait like patient slobs.

Cats are the Paris Hilton of domestic animals. See I wasn't afraid to give my opinion.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wasn't trying to come off as a dick, I was just trying to help. You would have taken a bit of flaming for your original post, as it also happened to me.

PM sent.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I didn't think cats were that controversial!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

nathan said:


> I have a cat.


I hate those damn things!
See I'm not afraid to answer you either. 

I once heard they taste just like chicken!  
hehehe


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Don't bother with cat's, just get a dog. That way you don't have to worry about customs..


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

Im so new I dont know what the hell is going on???


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

pierce652 said:


> Im so new I dont know what the hell is going on???


Some new guy posted a question about smuggling cuban cats through customs, then Jsabbi put him in his place, and now he's backing down.

(I think he posted a question that might be construed as inappropriate, but later changed it after realizing it might stir up some controversy)


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Some new guy posted a question about smuggling cuban cats through customs, then Jsabbi put him in his place, and now he's backing down.
> 
> (I think he posted a question that might be construed as inappropriate, but later changed it after realizing it might stir up some controversy)


ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Some new guy posted a question about smuggling cuban cats through customs, then Jsabbi put him in his place, and now he's backing down.
> 
> (I think he posted a question that might be construed as inappropriate, but later changed it after realizing it might stir up some controversy)


You were partially correct. I was asking about smuggling cubans cats. But now that I have a solution I am not asking about cats anymore, but now I have a cat.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow I have a cat too his name is MO. Why I'll even post his Pic for you.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

nathan said:


> You were partially correct. I was asking about smuggling cubans cats. But now that I have a solution I am not asking about cats anymore, but now I have a cat.


You're in for it now. Soon you'll be ordering entire litters at a time, and getting separate credit cards to prevent prying eyes from seeing just how many kittens you're going through a month, and you'll find yourself refusing to pet himalayans until they are at least 3-5 years old.

Ah screw it, this joke is getting damned old.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Wow I have a cat too his name is MO. Why I'll even post his Pic for you.


Nice Cat. Congratulations. That's funny. Prayers sent. Great review. Gotta get me one of those.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I love cats...





















They taste just like chicken!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> Some new guy posted a question about smuggling cuban cats through customs, then Jsabbi put him in his place, and now he's backing down.
> 
> (I think he posted a question that might be construed as inappropriate, but later changed it after realizing it might stir up some controversy)


You have to be real careful out there when your dealing in those Cuban cats. I hear there's a lot of Siamese out there pretending to be Cubans. Know your vendor!!!! Get on a one to one basis with him. Talk to others. You know the story.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Wow I have a cat too his name is MO. Why I'll even post his Pic for you.


That looks like one healthy cat! how much does Mo weigh! :SM

:u


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I LIKE CATS!!

Have you seen my pictures of Einstein!


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

It might just be me, but I think this thread got hi-jacked  BTW whos Einstein!

:u


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> I LIKE CATS!!
> 
> Have you seen my pictures of Einstein!


Is he a Cuban or one of those counterfit Siamese?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

MocoBird said:


> You have to be real careful out there when your dealing in those Cuban cats. I hear there's a lot of Siamese out there pretending to be Cubans. Know your vendor!!!! Get on a one to one basis with him. Talk to others. You know the story.


thats exactly why I do not buy cats with the EL band on them.. I get screwed every time...


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

aahagel said:


> thats exactly why I do not buy cats with the EL band on them.. I get screwed every time...


I hear ya. All I can say is...know you vendor,know you vendor,know you vendor!!!! Good advise aahagel!


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

EL band huh? What does that mean exactly? And is this band on thier neck, or thier foot?


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I have two cats and even though they are my buddies, I loved this bumper sticker:

*Cat - The Other White Meat* 

I also enjoy a good ISOM, just like most people. The best ISOM time I ever had was in Montreal at Blatter and Blatter. Smoked five ISOMs and conversed with the locals. What a blast!

Highly recommend going to Blatter and Blatter. Absolutely the best cigar store I have ever been in!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

MocoBird said:


> Is he a Cuban or one of those counterfit Siamese?


I have a himilayan - but they're every bit as good as cuban cats .... Seriously!


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I have a Himilayan Persian. But I am hoping that her and the cuban will hook up and make some interesting cats.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> I have a himilayan - but they're every bit as good as cuban cats .... Seriously!


With a little bit of age on them I'm sure they are! I tend to find that the himilayan's are just not as complex as the cubans. The himilayans tend to be more one dimensional. IMHO


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

MocoBird said:


> With a little bit of age on them I'm sure they are! I tend to find that the himilayan's are just not as complex as the cubans. The himilayans tend to be more one dimensional. IMHO


Elitist bastage! Cuban cats are overrated, and all hype. My neighbor was selling some glass-top tabbys last year, and they were no better than the tomcats I get in the city all the time.

Complexity is crap. if the cat purrs good, just pet it I say!

PS - Cat-bid.com is the devil


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> PS - Cat-bid.com is the devil


I know it is. I just got a bunch of kittens from them the other day. I think I need a new litter box.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> Elitist bastage! Cuban cats are overrated, and all hype. My neighbor was selling some glass-top tabbys last year, and they were no better than the tomcats I get in the city all the time.
> 
> Complexity is crap. if the cat purrs good, just pet it I say!
> 
> PS - Cat-bid.com is the devil


Thats whats so great about this hobby. All the differtent opinions on all the different breeds out there. Thats why I love this place! 
I smoked a couple of tabbys last year :z .........if ya know what I mean!
Nothing special!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Since we're hijacking threads here, I just want to say congrats to Gary on the 100 rg........ WTG BOTL..


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

floydp said:


> Since we're hijacking threads here, I just want to say congrats to Gary on the 100 rg........ WTG BOTL..


We're hijacking threads? Funny - I didn't see anything about Jim's banana-hammock thong on here, so I ass-umed we were still on topic!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> We're hijacking threads? Funny - I didn't see anything about Jim's banana-hammock thong on here, so I ass-umed we were still on topic!


Whoops I thought somebody said something to that affect in this thread, hell it might have been another one. well anyway congrats Gary..


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

floydp said:


> Since we're hijacking threads here, I just want to say congrats to Gary on the 100 rg........ WTG BOTL..


we all know how important that is....


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

floydp said:


> Since we're hijacking threads here, I just want to say congrats to Gary on the 100 rg........ WTG BOTL..


I'd just like to say ThankYou!! to all the little monkeys out there who have stood by me thru these trying month. At times I know it didn't look like we would had a chance. But we prevailed and here we are today. So a big Thanks to everyone and heres to another 1oo!!! :w :al

May the Force be with You!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

My wife said the other day when she looked at my litter box that my cuban cats were being too prolific and were multiplying at a high rate of speed. I'm like "really?" Now the litter box is going to have to stay locked!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

5thDan said:


> It might just be me, but I think this thread got hi-jacked  BTW whos Einstein!
> 
> :u


Meet Einstein!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow he is getting big! Does he still like Cohiba's Piramides? Or has his taste buds changed?


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Uh...Mo...I think you better check the date code on Einstein. IIRC, Habanos SA stopped production on those a while back. Hope you didn't get a fake!

Does anyone have a link to the date codes on these things? Can we help a brother out here???


Scott"likesfluff/cats"M


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Scott M said:


> Uh...Mo...I think you better check the date code on Einstein. IIRC, Habanos SA stopped production on those a while back. Hope you didn't get a fake!
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the date codes on these things? Can we help a brother out here???
> 
> Scott"likesfluff/cats"M


Look at the eyes. Looks Siamese to me! :r


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I took care of everything, now nathan sees the light, we have all made mistakes and we weere able to fix this one before someone took some flack from the more established guys, he was NOT asking for sources, but I thought his questions were more appropriatly discussed via PM, so myself and a few other BOTL were able to answer his questions!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

and speaking of ring gauge...mine could use a bit of a bump! Not trying to be a dickhead and straight out ask but I think I done some good here...


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Nely said:


> Wow he is getting big! Does he still like Cohiba's Piramides? Or has his taste buds changed?


I don't know, but he does like to immitate his mommy (my friend Amy) and me. We've caught him nibbling on the end of her cigarette, then giving us an "I'm disgusted" look. LMFAO, he can be hilarious.



Scott M said:


> Uh...Mo...I think you better check the date code on Einstein. IIRC, Habanos SA stopped production on those a while back. Hope you didn't get a fake!
> Does anyone have a link to the date codes on these things? Can we help a brother out here???
> 
> Scott"likesfluff/cats"M


Man, he's going to be a tough one to figure out! Better contact the breeder to see if she was legit! :r



Jsabbi01 said:


> and speaking of ring gauge...mine could use a bit of a bump! Not trying to be a dickhead and straight out ask but I think I done some good here...


Tried to but I gotta spread some more lovin' first.  Jeez!!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Ohh crap, I'm obviously still too much of a noob to get me a box of those cubans cats. With all those things to look for and the fact that I'd be to scared to lift the tale and check the DATE code I'm sure I'd end up with a box of fakes and blow my dosh.

You guys are way above me, I have so much too learn


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah, fake CC's are pretty hard to spot. I couldn't find PRECISE date codes for ya, but I'm pretty sure that if hers say anything between the *FEE DME* series and the *DOIT NOW* series, you're alright.



> Blow my dosh


That's a new one. I'll save the graphic mental picture for another time.

S.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Look what I started here. All this talk about cuban cats and no talk about the ultra rare cuban chiwawa cigar smoking beast!



Thanks to all the guys who have also helped me out since I've been around, I have learned more about cigars that I would have though possible in such a short amount of time!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow. I just caught this thread. Guess I need to check in more often!

Nathan.... I see by your announcement you have a cat.  Congratulations on your recent acquision!! All that remains now is to put your new-found feline wealth to good use!! I can think of nothing more practical than the following:

http://www.tinkebell.com/manual

(There are a couple of graphic images here, so be warned)


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

That's not even funny.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

"create your own fashionable purse from your dearest cat" :r :r 



:ms NCRM


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Lost Sailor said:


> That's not even funny.


i dunno, i thought it was kinda funny

Reminds me a little bit about this site www.savetoby.com my girlfriend dont like it, but i think its pretty funny:r


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

You think that showing pictures of cats being viscerated for your entertainment is funny?Pretty f*cking lame,dude! :BS


----------

